# Trimming toenails. . .



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

When trimming toenails that have gotten too long, how often do you trim them to avoid hitting the quick? I want to allow the quick time to retreat in between trimmings.


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Good question. Also, if you keep up on nail clipping how often do you usually clip the nails? Once every week or two?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

With a dremel I've done it as often as every 3 or 4 days with nails that had gotten too long. But you can take a lot less off with a dremel than you can with clippers, and it doesn't bleed or hurt as much if you do accidentally hit the quick, so you don't need to be as careful with a dremel either. If you're determined to try it with clippers, maybe take a tiny bit off twice a week.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

With Zeus, I was able to cut his nails with no problem because his nails were not as black as Odin's. I gave up the clippers on Odin, I just can't see the quick so I ended getting a dremel for him. His nails were done in under 10 minutes and no blood involved.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I guess I'll try the dremel with Rocky. We'll see how he takes it. At his age I'm not inclined to force anything on him that he objects to, but maybe he won't mind.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I clip them about once every 3 weeks. Just take off a few tiny slivers at a time for each nail. If you cut a big piece of the nail... you've got a better chance of hitting the quick. I've yet to hit a quick once using this method.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I hope you're right Emoore. I tried with Pimg (5.5yrs old) and she wanted NOTHING to do with it! I'd love to be able to use the dremel on her, but it's not going to happen. Good luck!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I usually try and do it at least once every two weeks but for some reason in the summer, their nails grow faster so i've had to do it at least once a week. Took them to petco and had them do both dogs nails for $20 and they got them shorter than i would have had the guts to try at home...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

KZoppa said:


> I usually try and do it at least once every two weeks but for some reason in the summer, their nails grow faster so i've had to do it at least once a week. Took them to petco and had them do both dogs nails for $20 and they got them shorter than i would have had the guts to try at home...


Yeah, I've quicked him a couple of times taking off a LOT less than they do at Petco. . . I'm suspicious that they do cut the quick and don't say anything because people expect short nails for their $20.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I have "done" them weekly since he was a puppy. Done is in quotes because they don't always need trimming since I do it weekly. If that is the case I just pretend to cut them and give treats anyway. When they do need cut it is only the tiniest sliver.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

My clippers have a guard so I can only take off an eighth of an inch at a time. I've done it two weeks in a row when I've let the nails get a bit too long. Otherwise, I trim them every second or third week, depending on how they look. The front ones grow a lot faster and for some reason, the back ones never seem to get too long. Weird.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

does everyone who has to trim their dogs nails only walk off road all the time? I ask because I have owned dogs all my life and never had to trim their nails. Granted they walk on pavement probably once a day but spend most of their time "off road".


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

JPF said:


> does everyone who has to trim their dogs nails only walk off road all the time? I ask because I have owned dogs all my life and never had to trim their nails. Granted they walk on pavement probably once a day but spend most of their time "off road".


Lucy gets plenty of walks on pavement as well as plenty of running time on grass and I still clip them every 3 weeks.

As soon as I hear that clicking noise on pavement... it's time for a clip.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

My clippers also have a guard on them but I usually do a couple at a time (less stressful) every few days. I only take a teeny bit off.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

bianca said:


> My clippers also have a guard on them but I usually do a couple at a time (less stressful) every few days. I only take a teeny bit off.


I do the same. The guard is useless because I got the quick once on a pretty long nail.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Once a week should allow you to make progress. The dremel is a good option but it might take a while to get over the initial fear of the noisy, buzzing toe tickler.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

PaddyD said:


> The guard is useless because I got the quick once on a pretty long nail.


Me too. If I haven't dremeled in awhile I sometimes take a little bit off the tip with the clippers before I start, and I move the guard out of the way because I need to take off less than that and it blocks my view of the nail.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

JPF said:


> does everyone who has to trim their dogs nails only walk off road all the time? I ask because I have owned dogs all my life and never had to trim their nails. Granted they walk on pavement probably once a day but spend most of their time "off road".


Some dogs wear their own nails down very nicely. My first GSD had her first nail trim at the age of 4 (and she really didn't need it). A lot depends on the shape of the foot--long feet with longer toes tend to have nails that stick straight out, rather than down toward the ground, so the nails won't wear properly no matter what the dog is walking on.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My dogs only walk on grass and carpet. So, if I miss a week they get way too long and it's hard to catch up again. 

So, I'm going to be installing a paver patio off my deck. Hopefully, they will help keep the nails shorter. 

Otherwise, I must trim every week.


----------

